# Richmond County club has openings...



## timber ghost (Jun 28, 2016)

We currently lease a total of 450 PRIME WOODED ACRES, which consists of hard woods & pines (planted & free ranging) / HUGE power lines / pond / creeks /cut overs / many hard wood funnels / high rolling slopes (scenic) / several stands in place / gates / aerial map pin in boards.

The property has plenty of deer, turkey, small game, dove, predator and fish. There are some ducks too. 

The entire property will be open to small game & duck hunting in their entirety

Dues are $850. for the year.


We also have small game only memberships...$450.yr (includes fishing after turkey season until 08/05/2017)

Memberships are on a first come first serve basis.

Contact us at

(706) 680-6401 or email smokehill@gmail.com

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## timber ghost (Jul 3, 2016)

Bump...


----------



## Hogwild80 (Jul 3, 2016)

Coonhunting allowed during deer season


----------



## timber ghost (Jul 5, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## pierce2988 (Jul 6, 2016)

Where is the club located in Richmond county that is. I would be interested.


----------



## timber ghost (Jul 12, 2016)

pierce2988 said:


> Where is the club located in Richmond county that is. I would be interested.


I apologize for the delay...
The club is located off of hwy 56s about 3 miles south of International Paper and Brown Rd.


----------



## timber ghost (Jul 28, 2016)

Bump....


----------

